
Ep.68 Triton (Podcast June 2020) - nataz
https://darknetdiaries.com/episode/68/
======
nataz
Full Transcript @
[https://darknetdiaries.com/transcript/68/](https://darknetdiaries.com/transcript/68/)

A mysterious mechanical failure one fateful night in a Saudi Arabian chemical
plant leads a cast of operational technology researchers down a strange path
towards an uncommon, but grave, threat. In this episode, we hear how these
researchers discovered this threat and tried to identify who was responsible
for the malware behind it. We also consider how this kind of attack may pose a
threat to human life wherever there are manufacturing or public infrastructure
facilities around the world.

A big thanks to Julian Gutmanis, Naser Aldossary, Marina Krotofil, and Robert
M. Lee for sharing their stories with us.

Sponsors This episode was sponsored by IT Pro TV. Get 65 hours of free
training by visiting ITPro.tv/darknet. And use promo code DARKNET25.

This episode was sponsored by Linode. Linode supplies you with virtual
servers. Visit linode.com/darknet and when signing up with a new account use
code darknet2020 to get a $20 credit on your next project.

Sources [https://www.fireeye.com/blog/threat-
research/2019/04/triton-...](https://www.fireeye.com/blog/threat-
research/2019/04/triton-actor-ttp-profile-custom-attack-tools-detections.html)
[https://www.fireeye.com/blog/threat-
research/2017/12/attacke...](https://www.fireeye.com/blog/threat-
research/2017/12/attackers-deploy-new-ics-attack-framework-triton.html)
[https://www.fireeye.com/blog/threat-
research/2018/10/triton-...](https://www.fireeye.com/blog/threat-
research/2018/10/triton-attribution-russian-government-owned-lab-most-likely-
built-tools.html) [https://dragos.com/wp-
content/uploads/TRISIS-01.pdf](https://dragos.com/wp-
content/uploads/TRISIS-01.pdf) Video S4 TRITON - Schneider Electric Analysis
and Disclosure Video S4 TRITON - Mandiant Analysis at S4x18 Video S4 TRITON -
Reverse Engineering the Tricon Controller by Dragos Video S4 TRITON - A Report
From The Trenches Video - Safety Orientation video for the Chemical Plant
Attribution Darknet Diaries is created by Jack Rhysider.

Episode artwork by odibagas.

Theme music created by Breakmaster Cylinder. Theme song available for listen
and download at bandcamp. Or listen to it on Spotify.

